# furnace wont come on



## garyskull (Jan 18, 2017)

i have an older kenmore furnace that wont turn on with thermostst set to heat and manual or auto fan .went down to furnace its getting power.but when i push in relay it turns on heats and blower comes on .if i let go of relay button it turns off.could it be faulty relay?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 18, 2017)

It could be a faulty relay or the relay isn&#8217;t getting enough power to make it come on. Do you have a volt meter?


----------



## garyskull (Jan 18, 2017)

yes i tested it seems to be getting voltage mwhat should it read


----------



## kok328 (Jan 18, 2017)

Is this an electric furnace?
Post pics of internals.
Bud has identified the problem but we have to find out why.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 18, 2017)

garyskull said:


> yes i tested it seems to be getting voltage mwhat should it read



It should be reading the same voltage as what is at the T-stat and the transformer feeding it. If you manually trip the relay and it heats and you are getting power to the leads of the relay, it sure sounds like a bad relay. If you have a way energize the relay with the right voltage and it doesnt move I would assume that was the problem. Something like pulling it of and trying to jump it direct to the transformer assuming it is a low voltage relay. If you know where the power source is transformer it should be marked what voltage it outputs. 

As kok328 stated the more information a new poster can supply up front the quicker they can get help with the problem. Kenmore furnace covers a lot of ground.


----------

